# foundation for a roundpen



## Neegee (Jun 19, 2011)

We are in the process of taking out sod for a roundpen. What do we need to put down as a good foundation and what kind of sand should we use. How deep should the sand be? We are novices at this and know nothing except we are digging up our backyard right now.


----------



## BarnflyStables (Mar 15, 2011)

You can use any kind of sand you'd think would work best. Around us alot of people use masonary sand at a 3" depth on average.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've found the less clay in your sand, the better it will drain after a rain.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so glad I live in Ocala FL. The gound is so nice here we dont need to do any thing to it. 

I vote less clay as well. But make sure the sand isnt to soft.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You're lucky myhorsesonador! We've got that black gumbo dirt around here.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

gigem88 said:


> You're lucky myhorsesonador! We've got that black gumbo dirt around here.


yuck!!! My mares family is in SC they have hard as a rock clay. >.<


----------



## Neegee (Jun 19, 2011)

We have decided to use 6" of sand... We have clay underneath the sod and it isn't perfectly level... a slight incline....not much but slight.


----------

